# Weiss Lake Anglers Trail



## sasquatch hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

Had a shot at a 20+ bag on weiss saturday, but didn't capitalize.  Congratualtions to the winners who had 22.

You can check out the results here http://www.weisslakeanglerstrail.com/index.html

You guys come join us, this is a great trail, just fishes weiss.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 21, 2009)

sasquatch hunter said:


> Had a shot at a 20+ bag on weiss saturday, but didn't capitalize.  Congratualtions to the winners who had 22.
> 
> You can check out the results here http://www.weisslakeanglerstrail.com/index.html
> 
> You guys come join us, this is a great trail, just fishes weiss.



Some sho-nuff sacks weighed in...


----------

